

6 Things I Learned From Not Drinking For 1 Year - andygcook
http://www.theantimba.com/6-things-learned-drinking-1-year

======
x0x0
The title understates the drinking; he was getting so drunk he was hungover
(or still drunk!) every Saturday and Sunday into the afternoon. A bit of
moderation, and a couple beers once a week would still give him the majority
of these benefits.

But hey, it seems to make him happy, so props.

~~~
samp615
Hey there - I'm the author. Didn't expect this to make it here.

But to address your point: Yes, I for sure had a problem and the title
understates it. I just wanted to write in a light hearted way for two reasons:

1) I knew my mom would read the post so didn't wanna worry her. 2) Alcoholism
is a serious topic and hard to talk about, but when you tell your buds it
makes life easier. And having a sense of humor makes things way easier to
discuss...so that's my attempt to be humorous about a serious topic.

------
fractalcat
It always seems odd to me that every time someone makes a post about the
benefits they experienced from going sober, a bunch of people feel the need to
defend their own drinking habits out of the blue (even though no-one is
attacking them). Congratulations on a sober year, OP.

~~~
samp615
Thanks friend!

------
kcovia
I drink socially (read: 3-4 beers a week) and run 5km a day. I've never felt
better. Extremism is not healthy in either direction.

~~~
samp615
I'd disagree a litte. I wrote that post and for some people (like me) there
just is not much a middle ground. Maybe I'm just too immature, impulsive, or I
don't know what, but I can't moderate myself.

~~~
sp332
Have you seen Craig Ferguson talking about alcoholism? I thought it might be
helpful for explaining to people.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZVWIELHQQY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZVWIELHQQY)

